# Trail camera photo's



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I dont know,

How much time between photos?

Normally these cameras are activated by movement.

Awesome picture of the female and leopard cup.

The kudu does not look to bad might have been a nice trophy.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm....3 things.

1.The heart attack seems unlikely but you never know.
2.Always good to see photo's of leopard.
3.That's a very nice kudu! Deep curls, thick bases, sniff!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey.

Where is the game ranch? I've been hearing rumours of anthrax killing kudu again. If you look at the photo. It's an old bull. The tips are very worn.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Kudu*

Bossie maybe the kudu got an heart attack when he saw the 2 leopard.It is a moerse bull ,wonder what happened.The leopard on the far side looks like a nice male.I think the two together a more than capable to kill Kudu this big.
Good luck for this weekend at Hendrik's farm.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The Leopard could have taken that Bull down, it would be nice to know the whole story! Nice bull though and nice big female Leopard, nice to see she has two healthy young cubs.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Engee,

I have heard of a caracal taking a Nyala bull but never of leopard taking a kudu bull.

That would be an awesome achievement.


Gerhard


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Not sure bushkey,
we were in the KNP and were very surprised to come across a leapard kill on a kudu cow. I don't know if they can take a bull.
All I know is they must make hay while the sun shines because hyenas will chase them off and there is no way the carcass is going up a tree!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Gerhard said:


> Engee,
> 
> I have heard of a caracal taking a Nyala bull but never of leopard taking a kudu bull.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is impossible for a leopard to take a kudu bull.If you look at the power and speed of these animals it is just amazing. If it is hungry it will attack most deffinatly. The only reason I think they won't easily attack a animal that big is for the chance of a injury that can strain his survival.
Nice two leopards though.
I dont know who saw veld fokus on 50/50 last week when the leopard tackled the jackal. That Jackel did not know what has hit him. I personally don't want to stand in its way
Cheers 
Hendrik


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bushkey.
> 
> Where is the game ranch? I've been hearing rumours of anthrax killing kudu again. If you look at the photo. It's an old bull. The tips are very worn.


ASG.

This photo's was taken in the Lydenburg district.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> The Leopard could have taken that Bull down, it would be nice to know the whole story! Nice bull though and nice big female Leopard, nice to see she has two healthy young cubs.


No Engee, I wish that was the case but unfortunately it wasn't. The Kudu was dead for one or two days before the Leopard arrived. They were scavenging on that photo.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> That Jackel did not know what has hit him. I personally don't want to stand in its way
> Cheers
> Hendrik


Ja Hendrik, I always joke an say that Leopards know Kung-fu.

Two of them was spotted this weekend on the farm whe were hunting on. My friend was out with a Norwegian client looking for Buffalo when they came to within 15 yards of one. And earlier the same day some American clients, a father and son, came across a Leopard on there way back to the camp. The irony was that the other member of there hunting party flew to Namibia earlier to see if he could shoot a Leopard there.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I saw a pack of domestic dogs (smallish ones at that) taking down a donke... so the leopards killing a kudu - especially an old bull in the dark - would not be impossible. The photo is superb, though!!!

I just hope it is not anthrax... (The CIA will be all over this thread at the mention of the word...)


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Engee,
> 
> I have heard of a caracal taking a Nyala bull but never of leopard taking a kudu bull.
> 
> ...


Hey Gerhard, naturally a caracal can kill a nyala bull:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

caracal said:


> Hey Gerhard, naturally a caracal can kill a nyala bull:wink:



Yes, I know if he uses Slick Trick broad heads.:RockOn::greenwithenvy::59:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Rabies, kudu are prone to the disease and it passes amoungst them by the saliva that remains on the leaves of trees that a group of them are browsing


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*can you believe it...*



Bushcat said:


> Rabies, kudu are prone to the disease and it passes amoungst them by the saliva that remains on the leaves of trees that a group of them are browsing


Never new that... must missed that program on Discovery channel:winkin house joke thanks to some of my mates that come visit me at the shop. Hopefully I can get them to sign up and confess to their wicked ways:zip::wink 

Those are awesome Pic's though. Which trail cam was responcable, the clarity is very good.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

That is a great pic but it should be cause for concern for the landowner. Kudu are very susceptible to rabies and scavengers feeding on such a carcass could become infected. The circumstances of this death are strange as no injuries were reported - I would want to know what caused it if it was my land. 

Intrigueing non the less.......


----------



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

I spoke to a friend of mine who owns a number of game farms in the Limpopo province. He says rabies is currently a problem in Limpopo province. The bull doesn't look old enough to have died of old age. (I quess about 6 years old) However, as you may know kudu bulls die first during winter time - especially during cold and wet spells. I can't see from the photograph what the vegetation looks like, but given that is has been a very dry year, kudu typically run out of proteien during winter. We notice black marks around its neck. Do you know what might have caused that? One has to be careful and I normally try to bury/burn these animals in case of contagious disease like anthrax, which by the way is a reportable disease.

An interesting topic - is there any more info on this photo?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushman said:


> I spoke to a friend of mine who owns a number of game farms in the Limpopo province. He says rabies is currently a problem in Limpopo province. The bull doesn't look old enough to have died of old age. (I quess about 6 years old) However, as you may know kudu bulls die first during winter time - especially during cold and wet spells. I can't see from the photograph what the vegetation looks like, but given that is has been a very dry year, kudu typically run out of proteien during winter. We notice black marks around its neck. Do you know what might have caused that? One has to be careful and I normally try to bury/burn these animals in case of contagious disease like anthrax, which by the way is a reportable disease.
> 
> An interesting topic - is there any more info on this photo?


Unfortunately no, this is all I have.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Rabies is a very real problem in Limpopo at the moment, especially around the Ellisras, Marken, Baltimore and Tolwe area. Perhaps as far as Alldays.
We are also getting reports of Rabies spreading in Namibia.
We put a .458 hole through a rabid jackal on Monday in Marken.


----------

